# rad diebstahl in darmstadt



## onespeed (19. März 2008)

liebe gemeinde,

miriams rennrad ist heute vormittag am darmstädter hauptbahnhof gestohlen worden. hiermit setze ich 100,- euronen belohnung für die ergreifung dieses lebensmüden sportskameraden aus!








weiterhin wurden meiner geliebten slut vor drei wochen bei mir im hinterhof die beine amputiert.
VR: campagnolo lamda felge mit dura ace nabe
HR: wolber tx profil mit ultegra nabe, nem 16er ritzel und drei spokecards: GCMC 2006 - Cologne, critical mass frankfurt und alleycat darmstadt 2007
das kuriose dabei: die laufräder meines ebenfalls mit angeschlossenes mtbs (xtr nabensatz und ceramic felgen) wurden verschmäht.







auch hierfür würde ich bei ergreifung des geistig umnachteten sportsmanns 100 euro springen lassen!

wäre ganz lieb, wenn ihr die augen in der großen bucht und auch sonst offen haltet!

friede sei mit euch

andi


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (19. März 2008)

Studierst du Theologie?
Kiffst du viel?
Hast du Freunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (19. März 2008)

liest du die bibel? also da gibts ne passage die ich halb auswendig kann, die passt irgendwie zu diesem anlass. ich glaube ezekiel 25, 17. »der pfad der gerechten ist zu beiden seiten gesäumt mit freveleien der selbstsüchtigen und der tyrannei böser männer... gesegnet sei der, der im namen der barmherzigkeit und des guten willens die schwachen durch das tal der dunkelheit geleitet. denn er ist der wahre hüter seines bruders und der retter der verlorenen kinder. und da steht weiter ich will große rachetaten an denen vollführen, die da versuchen meine brüder zu vergiften und zu vernichten, und mit grimm werde ich sie strafen, daß sie erfahren sollen: ICH SEI DER HERR, WENN ICH MEINE RACHE AN IHNEN VOLLSTRECKT HABE!


----------



## mkolb (20. März 2008)

Hi, war Dein Rad codiert ? Wenn nein, warum nicht ? Das würde die Auffindung durch die Polizei erleichtern.
Da findest Du nähere Infos zur Codierung. Vielleicht beim nächsten oder bei den bestehenden Rädern:
http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de/2008/08infostand.htm

Tschau
Martin


----------



## rayc (25. März 2008)

mkolb schrieb:


> Hi, war Dein Rad codiert ? Wenn nein, warum nicht ? Das würde die Auffindung durch die Polizei erleichtern.
> Da findest Du nähere Infos zur Codierung. Vielleicht beim nächsten oder bei den bestehenden Rädern:
> http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de/2008/08infostand.htm
> 
> ...




Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das sich die Polizei um Fahrraddiebstähle kümmert (das gibt die Polizei auch offen zu)?

Vom "Codieren" eines MTB- oder RR-Rahmen würde ich dringend abraten.
Oder zahlt dir die Polizei oder der ADFC den neuen Rahmen, der durch das Codieren unwiderruflich beschädigt wurde?
Umbedingt vorher beim Hersteller des Rahmens nachfragen, ob durch die Gravur des Rahmens die Garantie erlischt!!!
(Gravuren von Carbon-Rahmne scheiden sowieso aus!
Das dürfte auch für die meisten hochwertigen Alu-Rahmen zutreffen)

Natürlich sollte man sich die Seriennummer des Rahmen notieren.

Das einzige was hilft ist, das Rad nirgendswo unbeobachtet abzustellen.
Und besonders nicht am Bahnhof!
Falls sich das Abstellen nicht vermeiden lässt, dann bitte nur eine alte Stadtschlampe und entsprechend gesichert (Bügelschloss oder Panzerkettenschloss).

Besonders aufpassen sollte man auch bei jedem Marathon!
Organisierte Banden nutzen ganz gezielt diese Events für ihre Fischzüge.  

AlpenX oder Bikeurlaub ist auch so ein Thema:
Das Hotel, Berghütte,... haftet NICHT! falls das Bike geklaut wird.
Mir wurde aus einem Hotel schon ein Rad geklaut.  
(ich hatte mich damals wegen der Haftung bei einem Antwalt erkundigt: es muss ein separater Aufgewahrungsvertrag geschlossen werden, erst dann haftet das Hotel). Also Bike immer mit aufs Zimmer nehmen. Wenn das nicht geht, weiterfahren und ein andere Unterkunft suchen.

Ray


----------



## mkolb (25. März 2008)

ich hatte vor der Codierung auch beim Hersteller nachgefragt. Die Garantie habe ich deswegen nicht verloren. Warum auch ? Da sind die Schweißnahtstellen eher eine Bruchstelle (aber gehört nicht herher).
Das ein codiertes Rad ebenfalls geklaut werden kann, stelle ich nicht in Frage.
Aber wird so ein Rad gefunden, dann kann es leicht dem Besitzer zugeordnet werden. Die Polizei findet vielfach schon Räder, kann diese dann aber nicht zuordnet. Daher die schlechte Aufklärungsquote.

Eine Codierung schreckt schon ab, weil das Rad schlechter "verscheuert" werden kann. Wer es eh nur für sich nutzt, dem wäre es auch dann egal.
Ist nur eine vorbeugende Maßnahme.

Von den Gaunerbanden bei MTB-Rennen habe ich auch schon gehört. Da hatte ich mein Rad nie aus den Augen gelassen. Sind eh immer zu mehrere Leuten dort, dann paßt einer auf, wenn andere die Unterlagen holen.

In den Alpen wäre das sehr tragisch, dann wird das ja eine Wanderung über die Berge   Hatte dort bisher Glück, daß nichts abhanden gekommen ist. Man trifft eh wenig Leute und die Gauner sind hoffentlich nicht so fit für die Berge ... Hoffnung  

Tschau
Martin


----------

